# testrun ok?



## johnogbirk (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi. Iam newcomer in actually putting power to stuff, therefor Im a bit chicken also. Does it sound ok to testrun this motor on 48v:

Motor is a thrige compound TTL180C P3A. KW 7. A 194. V 48. 
It has 3 terminals; E1, D1 and A2/D2.

With 12v + on E1 and D1 and minus on A2/E2, it runs nicely.
With 12v + on D1 and minus on A2/E2, it seems to spin faster and faster.

I want to run it without controller, just on/off on my small tractor (40hp diesel). Have 4 nice batteries waiting, lead/acid.
Relay for contact, and 200A fuse for max A.

Any hints/thoughts?
Thanks a lot. Regards John in Denmark.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

johnogbirk said:


> Hi. Iam newcomer in actually putting power to stuff, therefor Im a bit chicken also. Does it sound ok to testrun this motor on 48v:
> 
> Motor is a thrige compound TTL180C P3A. KW 7. A 194. V 48.
> It has 3 terminals; E1, D1 and *A2/D2*.
> ...


Hi John in Denmark,

Did you mean A2/E2 instead of* A2/D2*?

I am guessing that the shunt field is connected between E1 and E2 (part of A2/E2). So when you powered it without E1 connected it was running on the series field only which runs fast at no load and can seem to increase speed as it runs and warms up. You certainly would not want to run without the shunt field connected at no load with full voltage as overspeed would occur.

Got photos? Can you measure resistance from E1 to E2?

Regards,

major


----------



## johnogbirk (Jun 4, 2011)

major said:


> Hi John in Denmark,
> 
> Did you mean A2/E2 instead of* A2/D2*?
> 
> ...


Hi Major. You are correct, it should be A2/E2, sorry about that.
Resistance from E1 to E2 is 12 ohms.
Resistance from E1 to D1 is also 12 ohms.
Resistance from D1 to A2/E2 is 2 ohms.

I never read an ohmmeter before, so this is not bulletproof figures.
I also took some Amp readings, with my 12v battery.
From E1 to E2 1.2Amps
From E1 to D1 also 1.2 Amps

I sure hope you can help ;-)
Guess it could be ok to testrun with shuntfield connected? 
That is +48v to E1 and D1. Minus to E2

Regards, and thx again, John


----------



## johnogbirk (Jun 4, 2011)

johnogbirk said:


> Hi Major. You are correct, it should be A2/E2, sorry about that.
> Resistance from E1 to E2 is 12 ohms.
> Resistance from E1 to D1 is also 12 ohms.
> Resistance from D1 to A2/E2 is 2 ohms.
> ...


Forgot this picture...


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Pretty much confirms a shunt field between E1 and E2. Make sure you have it connected for higher voltage tests. And then to be on safe side, maybe go 12, 24, 36 and then 48V in steps.


----------



## johnogbirk (Jun 4, 2011)

Testrun today with shunt.
12v and then 36.
Very sweet. 36v and 7 amps with no load.
I switched the ammeter in while it was running.
Thanx for advice, regards John


----------

